# Cats



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi

We are coming out next week and read that there are good nights out in Orolklini I know this is going to sound mad but have they any cats in the restaurants - as I know over here animals are not allowed but having visited a lovely restaurant last year I spoke to one girl and she said they had had a cat problem the year before but managed to get rid of them - yes I have a cat phobia any replies would be welcome - or indeed where not to go - thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sawyer said:


> Hi
> 
> We are coming out next week and read that there are good nights out in Orolklini I know this is going to sound mad but have they any cats in the restaurants - as I know over here animals are not allowed but having visited a lovely restaurant last year I spoke to one girl and she said they had had a cat problem the year before but managed to get rid of them - yes I have a cat phobia any replies would be welcome - or indeed where not to go - thanks.


If you have a cat phobia you are going to be very limited where you can go.
Most places have cats. Some places do keep them under control by poisoning them which I think is barbaric


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

*Thanks for that*



Veronica said:


> If you have a cat phobia you are going to be very limited where you can go.
> Most places have cats. Some places do keep them under by poisoning them which I think is barbaric


Hello

I am very new to this but the question I am asking is that yes I know there are stray cats all over but are they in the restaurants in Oroklini - we have been over about 5 times maybe more but haven't really been into the restaurants in Oroklini I would especially like to know about the Corfu Tavern as my other half is keen to go there. Thanks


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Sawyer

I am allergic to cats so I am the same especially when I'm eating 
I lived in Cyprus for 2 years I have only been in one restaurant when there was a cat but it was only a kitten and everyone was feeding it because it looked like it was starving, If the head of the restaurant see's people are not happy with a cat about they will just get it out A.S.A.P
Just tell the waiter or waitress your not happy with a cat about its your money and your holiday


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

joe1990 said:


> Hi Sawyer
> 
> I am allergic to cats so I am the same especially when I'm eating
> I lived in Cyprus for 2 years I have only been in one restaurant when there was a cat but it was only a kitten and everyone was feeding it because it looked like it was starving, If the head of the restaurant see's people are not happy with a cat about they will just get it out A.S.A.P
> Just tell the waiter or waitress your not happy with a cat about its your money and your holiday


Thank you very much we are moving over in about 18 months and I need to address this issue as it upsets me somewhat but you have put my mind at rest somewhat and made me a lot happier, I am afraid people that do not have a phobia just don't understand, thanks again.


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you very much we are moving over in about 18 months and I need to address this issue as it upsets me somewhat but you have put my mind at rest somewhat and made me a lot happier, I am afraid people that do not have a phobia just don't understand, thanks again


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Very few restaurants allow cats inside but as most of the year we eat outside the problem of cats does occur a lot. A lot of misguided people feed the cats scraps from their plates so of course it encourages them to hang around where people are eating.
Some establishments actively discourage cats though and you will soon get to know where to go and where not to go.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved the above posts to a new thread as they were off topic.
You can use this thread to continue any discussions about cat phobia, allergies etc.

Veronica


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Incidentally, I have the name of a counselor in Limassol who practices, among other things, Behavioral therapy. In a nutshell, one trains oneself to take very small gradual steps to counteract feelings of fear, anxiety, and negative thoughts. Something like: 1. Draw a cat on a piece of paper. 2. Read about cats. 3. Look at a photo of a cat. Etc... Etc... 

It's kind of more complicated than that, and you do it all under supervision and with help, but Behavioral therapy has been used successfully in patients with mood disorders, personality disorders, and phobias.

I haven't been to the counselor yet, though, so I can't tell you whether he's any good. His credentials seem to check out, though. If you want his info I can PM you: he has practices in Paphos, Nicosia, and Limassol.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Incidentally, I have the name of a counselor in Limassol who practices, among other things, Behavioral therapy. In a nutshell, one trains oneself to take very small gradual steps to counteract feelings of fear, anxiety, and negative thoughts. Something like: 1. Draw a cat on a piece of paper. 2. Read about cats. 3. Look at a photo of a cat. Etc... Etc...
> 
> It's kind of more complicated than that, and you do it all under supervision and with help, but Behavioral therapy has been used successfully in patients with mood disorders, personality disorders, and phobias.
> 
> I haven't been to the counselor yet, though, so I can't tell you whether he's any good. His credentials seem to check out, though. If you want his info I can PM you: he has practices in Paphos, Nicosia, and Limassol.


There is a technique which you can teach yourself with the aid of a book which helps to overcome phobias, addictions etc.
Its called Emotional Freedom Technique. (EFT)
There is a good book called 'Emotional healing in minutes' by Valerie and paul Lynch which is available through amazon.
I used it to help my mum through panic attacks when she was going through a bad time and have also used it to teach friends to overcome emotional problems.
It works.


----------



## MRW (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cats Corfu*



sawyer said:


> Hello
> 
> I am very new to this but the question I am asking is that yes I know there are stray cats all over but are they in the restaurants in Oroklini - we have been over about 5 times maybe more but haven't really been into the restaurants in Oroklini I would especially like to know about the Corfu Tavern as my other half is keen to go there. Thanks


Well good luck! Just the name Corfu tarvern must surely mean cats. I had a place on Curfu for 9 years, stray cats & dogs EVERYWHERE. every taverna has its stray family of cats, they dont really seem to bother anyone once you have got used to them. Thing to remember is NEVER feed them scraps from your table or they will never leave you. They will even remember you fed them if you go back sevaral days after, they are very clever and have good memories. If its just a phobia you can get it sorted, my daughter had one with spiders, after three sessions with the specialist she was happy to have one in her hand, try to sort it instead of letting it restrict your life.
Regards
Michael


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MRW I agree it is silly to let a phobia restrict your life when there are ways to cure them. With allergies it is different but phobias can be overcome.


----------



## judyanne (Feb 14, 2010)

Have read the forum about cats, I don't think I could put mine at risk (Sparky) I would worry myself sick about him. I would rather be poisoned.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kitty was outside this afternoon and suddenly came running in looking absolutely terrifed with her sides heaving. I think something or someone hurt her and she has been very subdued since.
I can't find any injuries and she dosn't seem to be sick or anything but she is not herself at all


----------



## judyanne (Feb 14, 2010)

:ranger:


Veronica said:


> Kitty was outside this afternoon and suddenly came running in looking absolutely terrifed with her sides heaving. I think something or someone hurt her and she has been very subdued since.
> I can't find any injuries and she dosn't seem to be sick or anything but she is not herself at all


Hello Veronica so sorry to hear about Kitty, do let me know how she is and hope that she recovers soon. Judy


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Kitty was outside this afternoon and suddenly came running in looking absolutely terrifed with her sides heaving. I think something or someone hurt her and she has been very subdued since.
> I can't find any injuries and she dosn't seem to be sick or anything but she is not herself at all


Awwww, poor Kitty! I hope she starts to feel better soon! You don't think she got stung by something, do you?

Wednesday is an indoor cat because I live in an apartment complex and I just can't take the risk of letting her out -- traffic, feral cats, etc... I have her harness trained so we do go out and sniff the neighborhood. I guess she'll stay an indoor cat in Cyprus because we'll be in the city, but I was hoping that we could find another apartment with an enclosed balcony so she could hang out there without trying to go elsewhere.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christineb said:


> Awwww, poor Kitty! I hope she starts to feel better soon! You don't think she got stung by something, do you?
> 
> Wednesday is an indoor cat because I live in an apartment complex and I just can't take the risk of letting her out -- traffic, feral cats, etc... I have her harness trained so we do go out and sniff the neighborhood. I guess she'll stay an indoor cat in Cyprus because we'll be in the city, but I was hoping that we could find another apartment with an enclosed balcony so she could hang out there without trying to go elsewhere.


It should be easy to make any balcony secure for her with mesh so that you still have the outdoor feeling on the balcony while being able to keep her from getting out. I would certainly recommend that you do all you can to keep her in as many Cyriots will not take action to avoid running over a cat if it is on the road. That is one of things that I find hard to accept here , seeing all those poor little bodies on the side of the roads Not only cats but also dogs, especially in the hunting season.
We are luck that Kitty dosnt go far from our house and the road here is a quiet cul-de-sac so no through traffic and the neighbours are all animal lovers so the cats here are relatively safe. 
She seems to have got over whatever upset her yesterday, we suspect it was a big tom cat who tried to have his way with her. I have found what I think is a bite on her back end.


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Very few restaurants allow cats inside but as most of the year we eat outside the problem of cats does occur a lot. A lot of misguided people feed the cats scraps from their plates so of course it encourages them to hang around where people are eating.
> Some establishments actively discourage cats though and you will soon get to know where to go and where not to go.


Thank you for that as you say most people eat outside but my other half wishes to experience Cypriot food and this makes it difficult for me as without getting into a disagreement as he does not quite understand I am trying to find somewhere in Oroklini that does not have cats in the restaurant or indeed where I am eating this is a major phobia and I need to address it - my problem - and would consider therapy - which I will look into - will hopefully find somewhere unless you know of anywhere for people like me. Thanks again.


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

christineb said:


> Incidentally, I have the name of a counselor in Limassol who practices, among other things, Behavioral therapy. In a nutshell, one trains oneself to take very small gradual steps to counteract feelings of fear, anxiety, and negative thoughts. Something like: 1. Draw a cat on a piece of paper. 2. Read about cats. 3. Look at a photo of a cat. Etc... Etc...
> 
> It's kind of more complicated than that, and you do it all under supervision and with help, but Behavioral therapy has been used successfully in patients with mood disorders, personality disorders, and phobias.
> 
> I haven't been to the counselor yet, though, so I can't tell you whether he's any good. His credentials seem to check out, though. If you want his info I can PM you: he has practices in Paphos, Nicosia, and Limassol.


Yes I would very like the name thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sawyer refer back to a previous post of mine on this thread regarding a technique called Emotional freedom technique.
It can be self taught with the help of the book I gave details of which is avaialbe through amazon.


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

MRW said:


> Well good luck! Just the name Corfu tarvern must surely mean cats. I had a place on Curfu for 9 years, stray cats & dogs EVERYWHERE. every taverna has its stray family of cats, they dont really seem to bother anyone once you have got used to them. Thing to remember is NEVER feed them scraps from your table or they will never leave you. They will even remember you fed them if you go back sevaral days after, they are very clever and have good memories. If its just a phobia you can get it sorted, my daughter had one with spiders, after three sessions with the specialist she was happy to have one in her hand, try to sort it instead of letting it restrict your life.
> Regards
> Michael


Thanks for the advice I see what you mean but I do not like any animals when I am eating but with cats it is a phobia and that means I need help just like your daughter so am looking into it.


----------



## sawyer (Sep 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> MRW I agree it is silly to let a phobia restrict your life when there are ways to cure them. With allergies it is different but phobias can be overcome.


Yes I have a phobia and it needs addressing I also have an allergies and am doing my best to overcome all of these. thanks for the advice.


----------

